# does candida feed on n-acetyl glucosamine?



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

When I was really desperate to get rid of candida, I went through this stupid phase of taking tons of asprin for about a month or so. I think I took like 150 aspirins over a one and a half month period. As a result, I have gastrointestinal bleeding as indicated in my fecal occult blood test. So, I read that NAG(n-acetyl glucosamine) is good for reparing the lining of the gut. However, it contains glucose doesn't it? Isn't that bad since candida feeds off the NAG? Ah, i'm screwed.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Sounds like you're in a similar boat to me. Did you go to a doctor for your test? What did they say to do? I haven't gotten a diagnosis yet, but I've taken a few tests. Btw, anti-gastritis/ulcer medication promotes candida growth. As I have found out the hard way...

From what I hear/read, for candida you need an anti-fungal, not aspirin or anything else. Candida is very difficult to starve. To eat no sugar you would have to eat no fruit or carbs (I think it eats any kind of sugar). I've also heard certain starchy vegetables help candida. I'd recommend going to a small health store - something like a GNC but not a chain - and asking if they can recommend something for your GI bleeding. I did this a while back and they told me to drink aloe vera (with or without bitters) as it helps restore lining of the gut. A guy there said he had really bad ulcerative colitis and was able to stop bleeding by drinking that. It didn't seem to do much for me but I'd say it's worth a shot.

Otherwise, most health stores will recommend you take a Probiotic, I was recommended PB-8 (_with _the dairy bacterium). This helps the good bacteria and will help prevent candida overgrowth. What has helped me is staying away from processed food and eating mostly organic. Hope you get better and let me know if something works


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Avoid yeast products...candida feeds off yeast. Try and get as much friendly bacteria into your body, ie. yoghurt with live cultures is the best thing I can think of.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

More important than candida now is are you bleeding ulcers. I've read that MSM and L-glutamine helps rebuild the mucous coating of the stomach. I would also take aloe vera and mastic gum to kill of any bacteria. That much aspirin was a bad idea any way you look at it. I hope you get better!

On a side note, I think I'm finally killing off candida (spit test is better) by using P73 oregano oil, cayenne extract and ginger extract.


----------

